# Selling Aviva Shares



## megrim21 (7 Aug 2007)

I got a letter from Aviva saying I can sell my shares there.  This is a service provided  by them until the end of August only.  Anyone  know what's behind this?


----------



## ClubMan (8 Aug 2007)

What do you mean "behind it"? Some companies, usually via their registrars, offer small shareholders a low cost dealing service (e.g. _Vodafone _do this too). There is nothing unusual or dodgy about this if that's what you mean.


----------



## megrim21 (13 Aug 2007)

Thanks, Clubman. Unfortunate phrase by me.


----------

